# Birds out First Time Today



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I opened the aviary door early this morning to let them do what they were born to do, FLY! They have been settled here for 5 weeks. They must be having a ball because I cannot see them flying around the loft. From any of your past experiences, will the first flight be a nice long one, and I am curious as to how far they will venture? I must admit that I am like a nervous parent not being able to see them, but I know that they are doing what they love to do. As long as they are happy, it will help to keep my concerns to a minimum. Thanks, Don.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The birds are gone? These weren't young birds, right? I ran back through some of your posts and got the impression that these are 3 or 4 month old birds or were when you got them, so that would make them 4 or 5 months old now. 
Is that right? before I go any further. LOL


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes. The youngest 2 are about 3 months old now,and the rest are about 6 months. They were never let out of the breeders loft, and today is the first time I left them out. Thanks for the reply Renee.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I let them out approximately 20 minutes ago. I just went back outside, but cannot see them flying. Did I screw up?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, none of us can say, yea they're fine or no, they're gone. Only time will tell. Since you let them out early in the morning, they COULD stay gone all day long and come in close to roosting time OR, they could show up any minute. There's really no way to tell until the sun sets and you let us know what happened. Birds the age of yours are VERY wing strong and if they have the stamina, can fly for a long long ways before they tire out, sit down and possibly wonder, "where the heck am I and how did I get here?".........
I sure hope that they will all return and everything will be just fine. I'll keep my fingers crossed.
I THINK, that it's easier to settle an older young bird if you've got other young birds that are already settled and you just hope that the older ones follow the lead of the ones who actually know what they're doing. I realize that you just started and have to work with what you've got.
Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you so much Renee. I will sit outside all day watching for them. I will keep my fingers crossed and hope they remember how much I care for them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bbcdon said:


> Thank you so much Renee. I will sit outside all day watching for them. I will keep my fingers crossed and hope they remember how much I care for them.


I just remembered that you're in CA so it's only 8:30 there.........could be a long day. I know exactly how you feel though. Been there and done that. Just think good thoughts and I'll do the same.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Yes. The youngest 2 are about 3 months old now,and the rest are about 6 months. They were never let out of the breeders loft, and today is the first time I left them out. Thanks for the reply Renee.


I know they have not been flown from the breeders loft, but just in case, how far away is the breeders loft? if they don't come back in a day or so perhaps you can call him to see if anybirds came to his place. , but have faith they will surprise you sometimes!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

He lives 300 miles to the north of me. Thanks to the both of you for the comforting words.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Too late now but first time releases always make it late in the evening so they will not go far or stay out too long. But I also agree, They were born to fly. My thoughts and prayers are with your birds today.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Don, these birds are banded right? You have a record of all the band numbers? IF they any should get really lost and not make it back, there's always the chance that someone will find them and call someone.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Any news on the birds? Did they flock up and circle for any time before you lost track of them? I sure hope they get back soon. Did you feed them before you let them out?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, they were purchased from skylakesion loft in chico, CA. It is 1140 am here in california, and two of them have returned. One of the younger ones, and one of the older ones. The older bird trapped in, but the younger one is sitting on the loft relaxing. At least that is 2 for 6 so far. Will keep you posted. I am sure the ones still out are having the best day of their life flying around and seeing the country. That is great, but they need to remember where home is.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

They pretty much left the aviary one by one, and no I did not feed them this morning. I wanted them to remember food is in the loft when hunger becomes their primary concern. But I imagine a pigeon that was created to fly, is on a high about the flying, and hunger is not a concern rite now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bbcdon said:


> Yes, they were purchased from skylakesion loft in chico, CA. It is 1140 am here in california, and two of them have returned. One of the younger ones, and one of the older ones. The older bird trapped in, but the younger one is sitting on the loft relaxing. At least that is 2 for 6 so far. Will keep you posted. I am sure the ones still out are having the best day of their life flying around and seeing the country. That is great, but they need to remember where home is.


YIPPEE!! That's good news.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So, what's the latest news? I hope they're ALL home..............


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

It is 710 pm here, about a half hour of sun left. 3 of 6 are here, but I have not seen the other 3 since they flew this morning. Is it possible that birds will fly and stay away all day, or is it more likely that they have tried to go where they were born? I sure hope not. I am keeping an eye outside around the loft, the house, and the neighborhood, but so far no luck. I hope they get in the loft before dark if they are in the neighborhood, as there are lots of cats on my street.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Your birds behavior could have given anyone heart attack. They should have not done that. They are supposed to linger around first before venturing off. But then again, they are sion, bred for long distance. I suppose the other 3 will come back tomorrow because your other 3 made it home.

You are lucky that at least 3 came home. Usually their behavior showed characteristics of birds getting lost. But yours came back. So there is hope.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

I have to agree Im not sure I would have let out birds that I had purchased from someone that were already laying eggs at your loft cuz that means they are way past the point of settling to me .. I mean yeah they were ment to fly but theres a point where living the prisoner life is better then the outcome of losing such said birds , espesially when they are from someplace like the sion connection of skylakesions :s the fact alone that they were that old plus they werent flown there means to me they wouldnt even know how to get back there if lost and then to die out in the wild and fend for their own would way heavy on my mind so sure do hope they make it back to you or to their previous ower so keeping my fingers crossed for you on this


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Three came back so release them in the afternoon for about thirty minutes. Feed them very light this morning, feed them good after their flight. Do you have them trained to a noise for feeding? Today's release is in hope the other three see them and come home, but they may show up before you release the three you have. My thoughts are still with you.

Tony


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bbcdon said:


> It is 710 pm here, about a half hour of sun left. 3 of 6 are here, but I have not seen the other 3 since they flew this morning. Is it possible that birds will fly and stay away all day, or is it more likely that they have tried to go where they were born? I sure hope not. I am keeping an eye outside around the loft, the house, and the neighborhood, but so far no luck. I hope they get in the loft before dark if they are in the neighborhood, as there are lots of cats on my street.


I'm hoping they'll come back in today. Don't give up on them, even if they don't. They can last a few days out there without food. Even though they stayed out all night, their chances of making it are pretty good. They'll roost on a building or in a tree somewhere high. An owl is about the only thing you'd have to worry about I think.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> Your birds behavior could have given anyone heart attack. They should have not done that. They are supposed to linger around first before venturing off. But then again, they are sion, bred for long distance. I suppose the other 3 will come back tomorrow because your other 3 made it home.
> 
> You are lucky that at least 3 came home. Usually their behavior showed characteristics of birds getting lost. But yours came back. So there is hope.


Given the age of the birds, it shouldn't surprise you or any of us that they did what they did. They were strong, not babies and taking off is what I would expect them to do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Any update this AM?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

UncleBuck said:


> Any update this AM?


It's only 7:00 out in California, so we may not hear anything for a little while longer.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to reply. I had to go to Bakersfield most of the day with my daughter to the hospital, as my ex-wife is dying, and not expected to make it through the nite. I now have 4 of the 6 trapped in. I am just praying that the other 2 will show up hopefully tonite or tomorrow. The male that is still missing has a girl friend in the loft, so hopefully that will encourage him to come home. One of the older birds that came in yesterday was also one of the older youngsters. He is already chasing his girlfriend around. If the 2 remaining birds don't return, I just hope that they have a good quality life, where ever they are. This is weighing very heavily on me. But as in the past, many years ago, these blessed creatures of God will surely surprise you when it comes to their will and determination.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bbcdon said:


> Sorry it took me so long to reply. I had to go to Bakersfield most of the day with my daughter to the hospital, as my ex-wife is dying, and not expected to make it through the nite. I now have 4 of the 6 trapped in. I am just praying that the other 2 will show up hopefully tonite or tomorrow. The male that is still missing has a girl friend in the loft, so hopefully that will encourage him to come home. One of the older birds that came in yesterday was also one of the older youngsters. He is already chasing his girlfriend around. If the 2 remaining birds don't return, I just hope that they have a good quality life, where ever they are. This is weighing very heavily on me. But as in the past many years ago, these blessed creatures of God will surely surprise you at their will and determination.


Sorry to hear about the illness and your long day. Yea, we can just hope...that's about it. Take care of yourself and your family. The birds will either return or they won't and there's not a thing that we can do when this happens. Don't beat yourself up for it. Hope to hear some more good news tomorrow. OR tonight!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Sorry it took me so long to reply. I had to go to Bakersfield most of the day with my daughter to the hospital, as my ex-wife is dying, and not expected to make it through the nite. I now have 4 of the 6 trapped in. I am just praying that the other 2 will show up hopefully tonite or tomorrow. The male that is still missing has a girl friend in the loft, so hopefully that will encourage him to come home. One of the older birds that came in yesterday was also one of the older youngsters. He is already chasing his girlfriend around. If the 2 remaining birds don't return, I just hope that they have a good quality life, where ever they are. This is weighing very heavily on me. But as in the past, many years ago, these blessed creatures of God will surely surprise you when it comes to their will and determination.


Know this, your heart is in the right place and you did nothing wrong. I lost three of six my first time. Things happen and sometimes we just do not know why. I read all your posts and watch you biuld a beautiful home for your birds. Now you are with your daughter and her mother at their time of need. You are a great man and God knows. Let go of the two, if they come back they do, if not it was not meant to be. You know where you need to be and what you need to do, my prayer is for peace for you and your family.

God Bless and keep flying,
God's watching,
Tony


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you very much Renee and Tony. Well, number five showed up late this afternoon, the older male with the girlfriend. I saw him land in my back door neighbor's yard, who by the way have a pitbull. He finally landed on my house, and about 30 minutes later he entered the loft. The only one left now is a younger hen. I am hoping that she will show tomorrow. Being father's day, and seeing number 5 enter the loft, I was estatic, and my wife said that is a very nice present I was given by the almighty. Number 6, please come home tomorrow, and put me completely at peace. I can't believe how attached I have become to these little critters.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, take care of your family first. Congrats on the other birds return.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Renee,

I was actually surprise, but, yes, with wing strong birds, that can happen. What surprised me is that they went ranging right away--they went somewhere. When I am resettling my birds, they go routing, flying back and forth to the loft, land, rest, then takes off again. The only birds that did venture out are those 1+ year old. They came back the next day as well. One of the oldest pair (2+ years old) routed in somebody else's house. LOL! It kept on circling and circling at my neighbor's house (5 houses down). I thought those birds have messed up navigation system in their brains. Either way resettling can give anyone headaches or heart attacks.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

What color is your neighbors pitbull? I love pitbulls


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

He is solid black, except for a white star on his chest. He is the best looking pitbull that I have ever seen. The problem is that they never play with him or take him for walks. He just runs back and forth across the back yard barking. I am sure he is very frustrated. Just last week I was near the loft and hosing the concrete close to the back fence. He came up and just watched me. I called to him and put my hand close to the gap in the pickets, but he just stared at my hand, so I let him be. Their kids are never in the back with him without an adult, which is very wise in my opinion. He needs a good home in the country where he could at least run around and experience the outdoors.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have 3 myself and I bike with mine. They love to be tired.

Good luck on your last bird!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you. It is 4 pm california time, and still no sign of her today. She has been gone about 32 hours now. If not here by tonite or tomorrow, it does not look good.


----------



## Sorianoda (Jun 21, 2009)

On our first release we had a straggler come home 60 hours later. Keep those fingers crossed. We released them early Monday morning and it came home Wednesday night.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Thank you. It is 4 pm california time, and still no sign of her today. She has been gone about 32 hours now. If not here by tonite or tomorrow, it does not look good.


 There is always hope, I have one named "Lucky" because she came home after five or six days. She is my worst trapper because she loves to fly. When released she will not trap until she has too. She use to stay out till dark but now she sit on eggs so she flys until around five. All my other birds trap when called except her. But she is my best Homer. We get pop up thunderstorms here and twice she has came home thur them. Good news is you have five birds that you know are now homed to your loft and you have hope for six. That is a great start.

Still praying for peace,
Tony


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Just curious, but how did you finally make out with these birds? How many did you get back?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

6 out of the 7 came back. I lost the one. The others are doing fine, thank you.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

When i let my first pigeons out for the first time it was a long long day. I always say when they free fly for first time they go "wacky"
my first pet pigeon once was gone for 4 days! She ended up getting lost and ended up at our local lumber yard with a group of feral pigeons. And on the 4th day, i didnt think she was coming back until i saw her flying with them and i shook the can and she came right down and landed on my shoulder!!! I miss snowball sooo much!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good thing she knew about the can!


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Good thing she knew about the can!


 I know! I always shook the can when i fed her so she knew what it meant. And God only knows what she ate in those four days. I was afraid she would find a mate and not come home. So, now whenever I get pigeons, I always shake the can before i feed them to hope they learn that means food.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm glad you got 6 of your back! While reading through the thread I was hoping that you would at least get some of your birds back and you did! I would consider those 6 homed and for the hen she still might show up so don't lose hope.


----------

